# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: کدام ابزار رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

## prpe26

با سلام.

دوستان برای برنامه نویسی سیمبیان (سری شصت ورژن۵) کدوم ابزار رو پیشنهاد میدید که این ویژگی ها رو داشته باشه؟

۱- ساده و بیشتر مبتنی بر طراحی گرافیکی (مثل Adobe AIR که برای آیفون و آندروید خروجی مستقیم میده)

۲- برنامه های Native (مثل xcode برای iPhone)

۳- زبان ساده (ترجیحا پایتون یا سی++)

در صورت امکان لینک دانلود سوییت هم بزارید  :چشمک:

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
متاسفانه برای سیمبین زبانی که تمام این خصوصیات رو داشته باشه نیست
و هر زبونی مزایا و معایب خاص خودشو داره
اینجا به چند مورد اشاره می کنم.
1- زبان اصلی سیمبین C++‎  که قدرتمندترین زبان برای برنامه نویسی سیمبین هست و آموزشش رو میتونی تو اینجا و خیلی جاهای دیگه پیدا کنی. بزرگترین عیب این زبان سخت بودن نسبی یادگیری C++‎ هست
2- زبان هایی مثل روبی، پرل، ریدوس و ... که برای سیمبین توسعه چندانی پیدا نکردن.
3- پایتون که اگر چه به قدرتمندی زبان C++‎ نیست اما بعلت آسونی و استقبال از اون توسط سایت نوکیا توسعه نسبتا مناسبی پیدا کرد
4- جاوا ام ای: که بزرگترین مزیت اون قابلیت اجرا بر روی گوشی های مختلفه و بزرگترین عیبش محدودیت فراوان برای گوشی های سیمبین (عدم امکان مدیریت تماس و ... ) 
5- فلش: که منبع آموزشی بسیار اندکی داره و من اطلاعی ازش ندارم

----------


## prpe26

من فلش رو برای آندروید و آی او اس کار میکنم ، جاوا هم خیلی خوشم نیومد و ادامش ندادم.

البته من میخوام خروجی نهایی SISx باشه که فلش این خروجی رو متاسفانه تهیه نمیکنه !

----------

